# HELP HELP Professional repair hasnt fixed problem



## MickandLeigh (Apr 5, 2009)

Hope someone can give me some advice. We bought a motorhome in April 09 it was used but bought from a reputable dealer. After about 6 months it was leaking really bad and we took it back. As we had paid for a warranty the work was done and the dealer paid extra to cover the cost as it exceeded the warranty max. We had the van serviced just over a year later and the leaks were back in the same place, so this time the repairer agreed to fix the probs. However, when we got the van back they had only fixed the rear of the van and the front still leaked. We took it back but they couldn't fit us back in so asked us to wait a few weeks and call them back. We did that and booked it in. They have now realised the extent of the work and wont do it. As the van was still covered under warranty we tried to go through that but they have inspected it an say that they wont cover work that has already been done. I cant find any such limitation in the paperwork, but not sure if i should be chasing the warranty people or the people who did the repair. Any advice would be helpful.


----------



## rangitira (Feb 17, 2011)

Unfortunately you are not covered by the Office of Fair Trading dictate (oft 35 sub 8.5 I think!) That says you can have serviceing done ,outside of your dealer, without voiding your Warrentee.( OFT says that Dealers are on average 40% dearer than Independants )

I think because you had REPAIRS done outside of your Warrentee , it's all on you unfortunately.
But! because the repairs were substandard, you might have a come back. Try your local Council Trading Standards, my advice is to read up on it first " not fit for purpose" etc etc or words to that effect.

Best of luck anyway!


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

I am no lawyer but...
In principle, you have to ask "Who is the contract with?"
The work was done to the order of the warranty company since they were paying the bill. 
Your contract is either with the warranty contractor or with the company who sold you the warranty.
If you buy a car with a warranty, your contract is with the dealer not with the manufacturer nor the wrranty company.
I think your recourse is back to the dealer.
At least this comment will get you a bump...!
Patrick


----------



## MickandLeigh (Apr 5, 2009)

the previous repair was done under warranty, by the dealers repairer so I have done everything they have asked. Their words were "as the repair is in the same place as the original repair (which they already paid for) they wont pay to repair the same place twice". Its an AA warranty and there is no such limitation in the paperwork. However, i think they are insinuating that it wasnt fixed properly in the first place. All of these repair places say they guarantee the work but they dont say how long for. I am hoping someone can point me to something that tells me that they are liable as they never fixed the problem in the first place.


----------



## MickandLeigh (Apr 5, 2009)

I have had the van since 09 so I didnt think i could go back to the dealer?? surely they will just point me to the repairer who should have fixed the problem in the first place??


----------

